# 15x15 vs 16x20 Press?



## mlwass33 (May 4, 2017)

I know people are always saying go bigger when in doubt but do i REALLLLLLY need 16x20? If i am primarily doing canvas bags (HTV application) do i really need something that big? I was going to purchase through Heat Press Nation but their 16x20 is back ordered for 4-6 weeks and I would love to get started. 
I know Stahl's is another good vendor but their presses are $$$$ for someone like me just starting out.
Thoughts?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Buy what you can afford. You'll miss a 16X20 sooner or later, but you'll still be able to get the job done with a 15X15.


----------



## mlwass33 (May 4, 2017)

splathead said:


> Buy what you can afford. You'll miss a 16X20 sooner or later, but you'll still be able to get the job done with a 15X15.


THANK YOU! i am being super impatient - any other vendors that are reasonably priced? Stahl's is too $$$ and Heat Press Nation is back ordered on their 16x20. I am willing to spend $400-$500 i think.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

If you do not plan to print oversize designs, athletic uniforms, etc. I think a 15x15 will be sufficient.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

15x15 should more than suffice for your purpose,
the odd time you might need something bigger, do a two-press job

you are almost in hix swingman15 territory, money-wise
no flash wiz-bang, just a solid american made workhorse


----------



## amistad (Nov 28, 2012)

I started with a 15x15 and ended up buying a stahls 16x20 and do not regret it. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Whatever you buy make sure you can thread a shirt on the press. My 15X15 Mighty Press doesn't have this, I wish it did.


----------



## amistad (Nov 28, 2012)

Yes threadable makes a big difference. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## jerryperrish (Jun 17, 2008)

You might want to check again. I bought a 16x20 black series from HPN last week. Just came today.


----------



## AnthonyF (Nov 11, 2016)

I like the 16x20 for xxl and larger shirts. It's not that the image is bigger, it's that it's easier to layout the shirt. I also saved a lot of time when pressing 300 18" long flags. Look at the TransPro presses from ProWorld- better warranty.


----------



## numbercruncher (Feb 20, 2009)

Understanding that $s are limited - the 16x20 allows you to take on more business while maintaining productivity - specifically on jerseys with heat press #s


----------



## shughey (Jul 22, 2010)

I have gone down this road several times. I do mainly children's shirts and got a 15x15 press. It was just fine.....until I started to do adult shirts. Then the Xl and XXLs were just a pain on the 15x15.
But...if you are pretty certain you will not move up to products that require anything bigger than a 15x15 then there is no reason to buy bigger. Bigger is not ALWAYS better...ALWAYS implies an absolute...and no one can give you an absolute.
When I went bigger I got a used Stahls hotronix swingaway 16x20...great machine...big and bulky. I used it for adult shirts....but I used my Hix 15x15 still for childrens...it was just easier to lay them out IMHO on the 15x15. Had I not strayed into adult shirts I would never have needed a larger press..I could have used a second one but that is just due to using ICLL and not wanting to wait for the press to change temps going from step A to Step B....but I digress.
So...if you do not have a need for a 16x20 then don't feel you need to buy one. If your business grows like mine did then...o.k.....buy a second larger press. Having a second press is a nicety.
Buy the best 15x15 you can afford. If it is the HPN signature series then that is what it is....not everyone can swing for a $1000.00 press. There are some other American made 15x15 press that are under $800.00...very basic but they will work fine as well.
Just go with the best YOU can afford...not what someone else can afford.


----------



## mlwass33 (May 4, 2017)

i ended up with a 15x15. It is doing the job for now but i can see how a 16x20 might be a good idea as well. Thanks!


----------



## shughey (Jul 22, 2010)

Which one did you get?


----------



## mlwass33 (May 4, 2017)

I went with the MPress From heat press nation. I like it pretty well.. only done about 4 canvas bags on it so far. My next question for peeps on these boards is if anyone suggests any kind of spray (or the like) of double securing vinyl pressed on canvas. I pressed several times and angles but i am worried that over time it might start to lift.. so wondering is there is anything to adhere once pressed. Thoughts ?


----------



## AnthonyF (Nov 11, 2016)

If the vinyl is pressed properly it isn't going to lift. If you're doing bags, you might consider a pressing pillow. The handles of the bags, as well as the seams, can end up being above the vinyl that you're pressing. The result is that you don't get the full pressure on the vinyl. The pillow raises everything up, and the seams and handles (zippers on sweatshirts, too) press down into the pillow, allowing you to get full pressure on the design. Not getting full pressure can result in lift on bags and other items.


----------



## mlwass33 (May 4, 2017)

Got a pillow and using it. Not sure what the deal is. I should try to wash one of the bags and see what happens. Which makes me nervous haha. Thanks!


----------



## AnthonyF (Nov 11, 2016)

Did you test the heat and pressure on your press? There are three factors- heat, pressure, and time. If your press isn't heating enough or the pressure is uneven you can have problems. https://www.stahls.com/heat-press-machine-test-kit


----------



## mlwass33 (May 4, 2017)

oh this is a good idea. i need to order some more vinyl so i can do all through them! Any other places with cheap but good vinyl you know of or brands you like? You are a wealth of info!


----------



## Wildgoose (Mar 5, 2013)

I have tried a lot of HTV and at this point I almost exclusively use Siser. Nothing wrong with the Stahl's offerings either and often they are cheaper but Siser tends to have more consistent application temps and I don't have to try and remember which was what. 

On your adhesion worries make sure the canvas is not nylon. If it is you have to use special HTV. If it's polyester or cotton and you get the right time, temp and pressure it ain't coming off even if you want it to. 

If you start making a lot of $$ and can afford a nice press go with something like the Fusion. I use my 16x20 platen most of the time but swap out for smaller ones in seconds for hoodie fronts and little kid clothes. Even have a skinny leg platen that I find uses for more times than I ever thought I would. Very big investment but a good sized shirt order can pay for a press in a single job.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

you can try sef or thermoflex, both have great adhesion in my testings

if you don't mind chinese-made then tdf results htv (top dog films) has the best adhesion, imo


----------

